# Prayers and Condolences



## acjohnson53 (Apr 6, 2017)

Brothers I need a lot of prayers and condolences for the the month of March has been very hecked, I buried my brothers son in the first part of the month, and I buried my borther next to me at the end of the month...It's been tough traveling up the down the state of California...All prayers would greatly appreciated...


----------



## tldubb (Apr 6, 2017)

acjohnson53 said:


> Brothers I need a lot of prayers and condolences for the the month of March has been very hecked, I buried my brothers son in the first part of the month, and I buried my borther next to me at the end of the month...It's been tough traveling up the down the state of California...All prayers would greatly appreciated...



My sincere condolences Brother you and your family are in my prayers.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 6, 2017)

Oh man Prayers your way my Brother!

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 7, 2017)

My heartfelt condolences to you and your family, my Brother.


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 8, 2017)

We'll keep you & yours in our thoughts & prayers.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 9, 2017)

Very sorry for your losses Brother. Prayers being sent.


----------



## Keith C (Apr 9, 2017)

So sorry for your losses.  I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Bloke (Apr 29, 2017)

Belated condolences to you and your family Brother.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Sep 9, 2018)

Thanks and appreciations are in order to all.....Thank You...


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

